# Is this a powerlifting routine?



## November Ajax (Nov 24, 2018)

Hi guys. I've recently started doing this routine: httpnewbie-fitness.blogspot.com/2007/01/stripped-5x5.html, and I was wondering if this was aimed at lifting heavier weights rather than looking better.

The reason I think this is because the rest times suggested are of about 5 minutes and it's always 5 reps, which is pretty low for gaining mass, which unless I'm wrong, it should be of about 6-8 reps. Also, you are supposed to lift as much as you can, and all the excercises are typical powerlifting excercises, except for the overhead press and the pull ups.

What do you guys think?


----------



## German89 (Nov 24, 2018)

Didnt work..


----------



## November Ajax (Nov 24, 2018)

German89 said:


> Didnt work..



You mean the link? I can't post links, you have to add :// after the https. It's called the "Stripped 5x5", maye it's easier to google.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Nov 24, 2018)

Most 5x5 type routines are more along the lines of strength training versus strictly power lifting.  Some of the guys that I saw who competed in lifting events would only do the big 3:  Squat, Bench, Deadlift with no accessory exercises.  I know others who did accessory work with those big 3 lifts, so it just depends.


----------



## Elivo (Nov 24, 2018)

There are some sub forums here that have multiple powerlifting routines in them, plans that have a lot of info posted about them from guys who know their shit too. Take a look!


----------



## German89 (Nov 24, 2018)

November Ajax said:


> You mean the link? I can't post links, you have to add :// after the https. It's called the "Stripped 5x5", maye it's easier to google.



Whats your overall goal?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 24, 2018)

Yeah 5x5 is for getting stronger. Supposed to be at least.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 24, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah 5x5 is for getting stronger. Supposed to be at least.



it was deanos favorite.  Don't knock it.


----------



## November Ajax (Nov 24, 2018)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Most 5x5 type routines are more along the lines of strength training versus strictly power lifting.  Some of the guys that I saw who competed in lifting events would only do the big 3:  Squat, Bench, Deadlift with no accessory exercises.  I know others who did accessory work with those big 3 lifts, so it just depends.


Yeah that's why. This only adds press and pull ups.


Elivo said:


> There are some sub forums here that have multiple powerlifting routines in them, plans that have a lot of info posted about them from guys who know their shit too. Take a look!


That's the thing, I don't want to do that, that's why I'm asking. I'm wondering if I'm doing something I don't wanna do.


German89 said:


> Whats your overall goal?


Getting in shape, mostly. I don't want to lift heavy, I mean that's not my main goal. If it works out as a side effect, great, but I'm not interested in lifting heavy just for the fun of it. I guess I'm looking for a bodybuilding routine more than a strength routine.


PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah 5x5 is for getting stronger. Supposed to be at least.


So you wouldn't recommend this to a bodybuilder?


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Nov 24, 2018)

November Ajax said:


> So you wouldn't recommend this to a bodybuilder?



Hypertrophy training is better for building muscle.  Think "time under tension."

Strength training at lower reps will build muscle for a newb who just started lifting in the early phases, but it is generally more of a central nervous system response as time goes on.  What I mean by the CNS response is your body will adapt to get more efficient with the muscle that it has to hit that one rep max versus growing more muscle mass. EDIT:  What I mean by 1 rep max is 5x5 will only get you so far and you will start to stall.  I then switched to 5/3/1 to continue to progress with the strength.

 Case and point, I'm stronger than a lot of guys who are bigger than I am because my foundation was three years of strength training.  That usually blows their mind as to how they have bigger muscles than I do yet I can outlift them on most of the exercises.  I don't even consider myself to be that strong...

For the past eight weeks or so, I have been doing a mixture of 5x5 strength training and hypertrophy training, just to see how my body would respond while recovering from a couple of injuries.  Sadly, my shoulders were the only thing that grew


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 24, 2018)

Seeker said:


> it was deanos favorite.  Don't knock it.



I hear ya. It can work. It's just not a powerlifting program. Calling it that implies that it's used to prepare for a competition. 5x5 doesn't peak you is all.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 24, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I hear ya. It can work. It's just not a powerlifting program. Calling it that implies that it's used to prepare for a competition. 5x5 doesn't peak you is all.



I know. Just hearing 5x5 reminds me of our old pal and his lifting days. I miss having him in the game. He did love his 5x5


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 24, 2018)

Seeker said:


> I know. Just hearing 5x5 reminds me of our old pal and his lifting days. I miss having him in the game. He did love his 5x5



It's a secret but he is slowly going to start lifting again. Nothing crazy but he knows he needs to get stronger to help support his spine to get pain relief.


----------



## Elivo (Nov 24, 2018)

How long have you been lifting?


----------



## November Ajax (Nov 24, 2018)

Ok guys, thanks a lot for the information. So, if I understood correctly, this is a strength program, not a powerlifting program.



Elivo said:


> How long have you been lifting?



2-3 months. I started with some routine they gave me at the gym for a month maybe, and then I switched to this. I was into bodyweight excecises before.


----------

